# Fading scents



## bhelen (May 2, 2015)

I started making soap in September 2014, and still have several bars of every batch I have ever made. I use EOs to scent the soap. Almost every single scent has completely disappeared. Even soaps I only made 2 months ago have pretty much lost their perfume. Lavender seems to stick around the longest but even that is pretty faint now. I have always just use the default fragrance amount on soapcalc. Anyone have any advice? Do I need to add something to the soap? Do I need to use more EO? Or a specific grade? Is there a perfect period to cure soap when it's cured enough but hasn't lost its scent? Should I switch to synthetic FOs?


----------



## dixiedragon (May 2, 2015)

What EOs are you using? I like to use Brambleberry's fragrance calculator for EOs, because you can have quite a range! For example, you can use a lot of lemongrass EO but not very much mint or clove.

What EOs are you using? Some are notorious for fading. Citrus EOs come to mind. In the case of citrus EOs, I like to use powdered citrus peel to anchor them. I mix the EO with the powdered peel, let it sit for a day or so, then blend it into the soap. A little lemongrass or citronella EO can also help anchor them, but there's only so much you can do.

FOs have a lot of advantages - they have been formulated and tested to survive the lye monster. Some people anchor EOs with FOs. I don't, generally - I like for my EO soaps to be "pure" - meaning no FOs and no artificial colors. But that's just my preference.


----------



## bhelen (May 3, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> What EOs are you using? I like to use Brambleberry's fragrance calculator for EOs, because you can have quite a range! For example, you can use a lot of lemongrass EO but not very much mint or clove.
> 
> What EOs are you using? Some are notorious for fading. Citrus EOs come to mind. In the case of citrus EOs, I like to use powdered citrus peel to anchor them. I mix the EO with the powdered peel, let it sit for a day or so, then blend it into the soap. A little lemongrass or citronella EO can also help anchor them, but there's only so much you can do.
> 
> FOs have a lot of advantages - they have been formulated and tested to survive the lye monster. Some people anchor EOs with FOs. I don't, generally - I like for my EO soaps to be "pure" - meaning no FOs and no artificial colors. But that's just my preference.




Thanks for the tips. I will definitely check out the Brambleberry fragrance calculator. I have used lavender, peppermint, spearmint, orange, cinnamon, eucalyptus, tea tree, neroli, lemon, and camphor EOs. Lavender seems to stick around longest and peppermint is perceptible, but everything else just disappears.


----------



## soapcakes (May 3, 2015)

Some essential oils need something to help 'anchor' the scent. Some people use powders, such as arrowroot, to help anchor the scent. Other people will use a combination of oils; such as patchouli (the anchor) with citrus (which is a common fader). I've even read where people freeze their EO soaps to help them last longer! Good luck, it's a tough issue!


----------

